# Operation Dark Skies to simulate Grid Down in Wisconsin today



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A full-scale training exercise lasting 2 days simulating a long-term mass power outage in Wisconsin starts today around the state.

"Known as Dark Sky, the exercise...will test the abilities of private utilities, law enforcement, first responders and the National Guard to respond to the scenario as well as its second and third order effects."

https://www.wispolitics.com/2018/wi...e-slated-for-may-15-17-at-sites-across-state/

Second and third order effects? Does that mean starvation, riots, disease, and general WROL excrement hitting the HVAC.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

sideKahr said:


> A full-scale training exercise lasting 2 days simulating a long-term mass power outage in Wisconsin starts today around the state.
> 
> "Known as Dark Sky, the exercise...will test the abilities of private utilities, law enforcement, first responders and the National Guard to respond to the scenario as well as its second and third order effects."
> 
> ...


Interesting... thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Tinfoil hat alert: 

Does anyone else think it's odd that they're running these drills? I mean I guess it's a good thing they're admitting we've got a big problem, but how about fixing the power grid instead?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If it were just a few days I think most people would be able to cope. The sick and very old won't fair so well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> If it were just a few days I think most people would be able to cope. The sick and very old won't fair so well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I know people who go for fresh groceries every other day. As you can imagine, they also have to fuel cans or propane tanks in a shed in their backyard. They'll get pretty hungry, even if by some miracle it only lasts a few days.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Must be a secret as I haven't heard a thing about it. Plus the wife works for a power company and nothing.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Must be a secret as I haven't heard a thing about it. Plus the wife works for a power company and nothing.


This is very disturbing.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing happening here either.....no unusual activity.....I’m involved with the local government here and nothing has been discussed....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Annie said:


> Tinfoil hat alert:
> 
> Does anyone else think it's odd that they're running these drills? I mean I guess it's a good thing they're admitting we've got a big problem, but how about fixing the power grid instead?


It cost money. A lot of money to harden the grid and make adequate back ups. Nothing sexy here to get votes with. Much easier to war game a scenario to practice . My question is how realistic will it be? How much Kaoss, lawlessness and lutting are there anticipating? How to direct what emergencies services exist and for whom? What are the initial priorities? Contingency plans?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Must be a secret as I haven't heard a thing about it. Plus the wife works for a power company and nothing.


from what I read about the exercise I'm not surprised - they are just simulating power outage across several counties - NG and disaster agency responses - don't think they are doing any police response to looting or anything real life ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This has happened annually not only in Wisconsin, but other states for at least the last handful of years.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> ..............how about fixing the power grid instead?


You'll never make the 5 o'clock news spouting "We need to harden the power grid!"


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

The majority of the counties involved in this exercise are in the Green Bay area and surrounding counties. I find that curious as to that being in my original neck of the woods from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan on Menominee River area of Florence and Marinette counties. There are a large number hydroelectric dams in the U.P. and these areas of north eastern wisconsin that the Majority are owned by Wisconsin Land and Power contributing to the grid of that area being in the drill area. And all are pretty much in the Great Lakes water shed, and not the Mississippi water shed. Just something else to put a spin into the thought process here.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> from what I read about the exercise I'm not surprised - they are just simulating power outage across several counties - NG and disaster agency responses - don't think they are doing any police response to looting or anything real life ....


If they are only simulating turning the power off does that mean the rioters and looters will only be simulating rioting and looting?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

As @RedLion mentioned, they have been running scenarios for this event a few years now. They are not going to fix the problem, they are going to practice for the eventuality. If they are practicing, they are worried about it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hell,if the power blinked for even ten minutes,I could see Madison,Green bay and Milwaukee going fruit loops with the darker ones taking advantage of it.


----------

